# Empty Bottles



## Rudi (8/11/14)

Hi Guys

Been doing some spring cleaning in my ( "Man Cave" ) PC room ad noticed i have a Sh!t Load of empty juice bottles...

I dont see myself going into DIY juices just yet ( i have no sence of recipes) and i have all these empty bottles(all Plastic) and dont know if i must just dump them or clean and re-use them?

Any ideas/tips/tricks/hacks on empty bottles would be great! Bet im not the only one with this problem...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (8/11/14)

I think you are going to struggle to get the flavours out of the plastic bottles for reuse.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (8/11/14)

You could wash them out with warm water then let lay over night in some salt water 

This helps remove some of the smell/ tastes of the bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eti1 (8/11/14)

I boiled my empty bottles yesterday. Coca cola also does wonders..

Sent on the line

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/11/14)

I tried using boiling water to clean my bottles, they all shrunk! 

Rinse them in cold running water to get the bulk of the leftover juice out and let them soak overnight in vodka in a closed container so that the alcohol doesn't evaporate. Then rinse with water and leave to dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/11/14)

I toss em new bottles are cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/11/14)

Plastic is nasty...please recycle them if not used

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (8/11/14)

Rudi said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Been doing some spring cleaning in my ( "Man Cave" ) PC room ad noticed i have a Sh!t Load of empty juice bottles...
> 
> ...



Let them soak overnight in Milton baby bottle cleaner, if you want to clean them. Works very well

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/11/14)

i am the santa clause of juice according to my friends. so i get 2 new bottles of juice each week and then split it amongst my friends. i keep about 1/4 of the bottle for myself and then i fill up 5ml sample bottles for my friends to try out. when they done i get the bottles back and then swap out the juice in the coming week.

so i currently rotate 8 sample bottles on a sat and then swap out the old 8 sample bottles.on sundays. 5ml is enough for them to taste it atleast twice on most of their clearos (twisp, mpt3, etc)

i get a small bucket which i fill up 50% with cold water, then add 1 kettle of boiling water and stir then all around and soak each bottle in there overnight, then the next morning i take them out , shake it all about and leave them to dry for an hour or so before i start filling and labelling.

no soap and mixing with cold water prevents the bottles from shrinking. the hardest part is cleaning up the nozzle but if u hold it underwater and just keep squeezing the bottle then the nozzle rinses out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (11/11/14)

Can I be your friend too @shaunnadan ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (11/11/14)

shaunnadan said:


> i am the santa clause of juice according to my friends. so i get 2 new bottles of juice each week and then split it amongst my friends. i keep about 1/4 of the bottle for myself and then i fill up 5ml sample bottles for my friends to try out. when they done i get the bottles back and then swap out the juice in the coming week.
> 
> so i currently rotate 8 sample bottles on a sat and then swap out the old 8 sample bottles.on sundays. 5ml is enough for them to taste it atleast twice on most of their clearos (twisp, mpt3, etc)
> 
> ...


Nice man, I need a friend like you!


----------



## Riddle (11/11/14)

I actually threw a packet full of bottles away this past weekend. 
I also usually keep them for just in case. Only really use it when someone wants some of my juice and I throw some out for them. 
Although I personally think if you want bottles for diy rather buy new bottles. Sure you can clean bottles out but rather safe than sorry I would say.


----------



## shaunnadan (11/11/14)

its like being bumped for cigarette all over again dudes  i dont mind though. kinda has a 2 fold approach

buying so much juice has given me a good relationship with vendors and i can always pass on the juice that i dont like to friends since their tastes all vary.

i have purchased close to 2litres of juice since i started and only this week have i found a juice that i like for my daily vape


----------



## Wesley (11/11/14)

shaunnadan said:


> its like being bumped for cigarette all over again dudes  i dont mind though. kinda has a 2 fold approach
> 
> buying so much juice has given me a good relationship with vendors and i can always pass on the juice that i dont like to friends since their tastes all vary.
> 
> i have purchased close to 2litres of juice since i started and only this week have i found a juice that i like for my daily vape



It's quite frustrating, how picky our taste buds are, isn't it!?


----------



## shaunnadan (11/11/14)

Riddle said:


> I actually threw a packet full of bottles away this past weekend.
> I also usually keep them for just in case. Only really use it when someone wants some of my juice and I throw some out for them.
> Although I personally think if you want bottles for diy rather buy new bottles. Sure you can clean bottles out but rather safe than sorry I would say.



i dont rotate bottles older than 1 month. after that its in the bin and i get new bottles. 
my labels have the vendor, juice name, nic mg and date of bottle


----------



## shaunnadan (11/11/14)

Wesley said:


> It's quite frustrating, how picky our taste buds are, isn't it!?


 i have all the little bottles of flavour that would make u go "oooh and ahhh" since i like the more unique stuff but for me it took forever to find what actually hits the spot 

Vape elixr - awesomesauce


----------

